# 2010 Jetta Sport Wagen Bolt Pattern



## bmweuro (Jan 2, 2007)

Can't seem to find any info on the 2010. Is it 5x100 or 5x112. I did a search for 2010 Jetta w/o any luck


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

5x112


----------

